
Show HN: Filigree, an experimental online community - kris-s
https://filigree.app
======
kris-s
I've been thinking about experimental online communities for a while now and
Filigree is the result of that. It's invite only, minimal, text only, and
pseudo-anonymous (depending on your username). No ads, no creepy tracking.

If you'd like to try it out you can use my invite code to create an account:
kris-75c23bae7837 act fast, supplies are artificially limited.

There's a short essay with some thoughts I have regarding online communities
on the about page. Let me know what you think!

~~~
brennebeck
Any plans on open sourcing the code? Or do you have a public roadmap? I signed
up, by the way.

~~~
kris-s
No plans on releasing the source at the moment, it's about a thousand lines of
Go and not particularly interesting.

Roadmap: I'm going to add comment deletion, and maybe the ability to add one
or two clickable links to a post. Still thinking about ways to make a
notification system that isn't an attack on your attention. More dot styles
and colors too.

Thank you for signing up!

